# Fuel Check Valve Location 1.8L Turbo?



## dowell47 (Sep 1, 2011)

Here is the problem: After the car sits for a long while, usually over night, on the first start of the day it will stutter for about 5 seconds then run fine. I looked up a few things and ran a quick test to see if it was the fuel check valve. before starting the car in the morning I would turn the ignition on three times letting it sit for a few seconds each time before starting the car. If I do this the car starts up fine with no issues at all. I made the mistake of not looking at my parts manual and ordered a $20 check valve, but it is the one that goes on the top of the filter of a diesel. I have no idea where the check valve is on a 1.8L beetle, any thoughts?


----------



## TornadrotGTI (Apr 22, 2005)

You're in the wrong forum señor =(
I'm sorry we can't be of any help with that


----------



## m015073 (Oct 22, 2004)

I don't know where the fuel check valve sits for 1.8T; but I do have the same startup issue in a 2002 VW Beetle. Let me know if you figured out something...


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Have you checked for fuel pump? Id make sure its getting power.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dowell47 (Sep 1, 2011)

the car runs fine. It only has a small issue after sitting for a while. So the problem is fuel is not being held in the line and it is returning to the tank creating a pocket of air. When the car is started the air causes a gap in the fuel that is delivered and the "stutter" occurs. I need to find the location of the check valve that keeps the fuel from going the opposite direction.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

If your fuel pump doesn't prime you will also have trouble starting.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dowell47 (Sep 1, 2011)

I will give it a look, but I'm still not sure that's it. It starts just fine every time. The only thing it does is after a long time (over night) after it starts (about 5-10 sec after) it will have a little issue. I hear the fuel pump when I turn the key before I start, but I guess it's better to check it and rule it out. My feeling is that it's a fuel check valve but I at least know where the pump is at. I'll check it out, Thanks Man!


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Don't think I've even heard of a fuel check valve being a problem in all my NB/VW days. It is usually a fuel pump causing problems like this in some capacity. 

After the car sits overnight, the fuel pump should prime when you open the door.


----------



## dowell47 (Sep 1, 2011)

I believe it is because I hear it. There was someone I read about that had the same problem so I did the troubleshooting that he did. He replaced the checkvalve and the problem went away, but I think it may have been on TDI so the check valve is right on the fuel filter that is in the engine compartment. There are tons of check valves in my parts manual, but I'm pretty sure they are all vac lines. I'll have more time this weekend to look into it more. I'll let you know what I find.


----------



## dowell47 (Sep 1, 2011)

I replaced the fuel filter this weekend and so far the problem has gone away.


----------

